# New to sound systems!



## $pearkerguy (Feb 20, 2013)

I recently bought a Harman Kardon HKTS 200 2.1 channel surround system. Does anyone have a recommendation of what kind of receiver to run the speakers off of? I want to be able to get them as loud as possible without distortion!

Thanks!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

$pearkerguy said:


> I recently bought a Harman Kardon HKTS 200 2.1 channel surround system. Does anyone have a recommendation of what kind of receiver to run the speakers off of? I want to be able to get them as loud as possible without distortion!
> 
> Thanks!


The specs say the speakers can handle 150watts per channel but I am skeptical. I certainly would not get a more powerful amp.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

You won't get surround sound sound with two channels, even if you put the subwoofer (.1) in the back of the room.


----------



## $pearkerguy (Feb 20, 2013)

The speakers don't run on the same power source as the sub... I need a receiver to power just the speakers. The sub has its own amp.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

You need to look at the specs for the speakers, especially their efficiency, e.g. are they 90 db (/watt at 1 meter) vs 86 db (huge difference). I didn't see this online. In my opinion, if you want the best bang for the buck, in terms of watts, go for a pro amp, for example Crown or Behringer (and let the golden ears in a blind test put them down to amps costing 10X as much per watt). Generally speaking, you can't overdo the watts.


----------



## prithi (Feb 21, 2013)

$pearkerguy said:


> I recently bought a Harman Kardon HKTS 200 2.1 channel surround system. Does anyone have a recommendation of what kind of receiver to run the speakers off of? I want to be able to get them as loud as possible without distortion!
> 
> Thanks!


Is there any important need of so sound?


----------



## $pearkerguy (Feb 20, 2013)

prithi said:


> Is there any important need of so sound?


Right now the speakers are not that loud before they become distorted. I'm running about 80 watts to each speaker.. Honestly, my TV speakers can go louder than these..


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

$pearkerguy said:


> Right now the speakers are not that loud before they become distorted. I'm running about 80 watts to each speaker.. Honestly, my TV speakers can go louder than these..


I would not assume that the problem is with the amp. How are you connecting them to the amp? Is there a low pass filter in line? These speakers are not intended to be driven full range.


----------



## pmcneil (May 29, 2010)

Hmmm...at 80 watts these speakers should be LOUD (and possibly distorted)!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking online these look like beefed up computer speakers. I would not be trying to hook these up to an outboard amp to drive them. I would maybe use a middle of the road receiver to push these and be done with it.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

If the speakers aren't loud but distort the sound when driven with 80W/channel, then you need to invest in better speakers. 

You need to spend time visiting your local Audio/Video stores to listen to what's available. You'll be surprised at how different the different types of speakers sound. Be sure to take music that you're familiar with so you have some idea of what they should sound like. If you get quality speakers, you won't be upgrading them as often as you upgrade the associated electronics.

Also, you need to decide on a budget. Plan to spend about twice as much on the speakers as you spend on the electronics to drive them. Speakers and the room's acoustics have the greatest effect on the quality of the sound you hear. Electronics are a far distant third.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

selden said:


> If the speakers aren't loud but distort the sound when driven with 80W/channel, then you need to invest in better speakers.


Not necessarily. These speakers *MUST *be used with a crossover to remove the low frequencies and reroute them to the sub. Driving them directly/full-range is a certain route to having them distort at even reasonable levels. 80wpc should be enough if there is a crossover.


----------

